# State of dress/undress at swimming pool



## Megan (1 Dec 2006)

Should swimming pools have rules regarding the use of showers in the swimming pool. I notice on a recent visit to a swimming pool in a small country town a girl having a shower in the shower cubicle in the general area of the pool and the sauna. She was in full view of swimmers using the pool. She was having a full shower i.e.: shampoo, shower gel and her exfoliating gloves. I thought this shower was meant to be used by those going between the pool and the sauna. I mention it to staff but it turned out she was a friend of one of the staff so they didnt want to hear about it.


----------



## Dipole (1 Dec 2006)

Shocking! Tell me more. : )


----------



## Chamar (1 Dec 2006)

Yuck!!!


----------



## MugsGame (1 Dec 2006)

Was she letting off steam at the time? Is this a regular occurrence? If so, please name the pool, so I can ... "avoid" it.


----------



## Dipole (1 Dec 2006)

would the original poster be complaining if it were something like Ohh Ohh 7 [broken link removed]


----------



## Sunnyboy (1 Dec 2006)

What are "exvoliating gloves" Anything kinky


----------



## Megan (1 Dec 2006)

Dipole said:


> would the original poster be complaining if it were something like Ohh Ohh 7 [broken link removed]


Yes I would. Why shower in that area when their are changing rooms with private showers available for both men and women.


----------



## bogwarrior (1 Dec 2006)

Megan said:


> Should swimming pools have rules regarding the use of showers in the swimming pool. I notice on a recent visit to a swimming pool in a small country town a girl having a shower in the shower cubicle in the general area of the pool and the sauna. She was in full view of swimmers using the pool. She was having a full shower i.e.: shampoo, shower gel and her exvoliating gloves. I thought this shower was meant to be used by those going between the pool and the sauna. I mention it to staff but it turned out she was a friend of one of the staff so they didnt want to hear about it.



if you've got a problem with it, mention it to the management.  usually the staff in my local pool are minimum wage kids, if I've a problem with something its necessary to go to a more senior member of staff.


----------



## Megan (1 Dec 2006)

Sunnyboy said:


> What are "exvoliating gloves" Anything kinky


Sorry spelling mistake. Should read "exfoliating gloves".


----------



## Megan (1 Dec 2006)

bogwarrior said:


> if you've got a problem with it, mention it to the management. usually the staff in my local pool are minimum wage kids, if I've a problem with something its necessary to go to a more senior member of staff.


As I said in my post - I did mention it to the staff, one of which was management. I think it is unacceptable especially when there are children swimming in the pool.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Dec 2006)

Megan said:


> especially when there are children swimming in the pool.


Why? What harm did it do them?


----------



## ninsaga (1 Dec 2006)

Megan said:


> Should swimming pools have rules regarding the use of showers in the swimming pool. I notice on a recent visit to a swimming pool in a small country town a girl having a shower in the shower cubicle in the general area of the pool and the sauna. She was in full view of swimmers using the pool. She was having a full shower i.e.: shampoo, shower gel and her exfoliating gloves. I thought this shower was meant to be used by those going between the pool and the sauna. I mention it to staff but it turned out she was a friend of one of the staff so they didnt want to hear about it.



I think it apalling myself!... now please tell us where this awful deed occured so that we can check it out & report back


----------



## Ancutza (1 Dec 2006)

Can't really see the harm in what she did unless she had her kit off in which case surely indecency rules laws apply.


----------



## Joe1234 (1 Dec 2006)

bogwarrior said:


> usually the staff in my local pool are minimum wage kids,



How do you know they are on minimum wage?  As a former employee of a swimming pool, I can state that staff must be fully qualified in life saving to get employement there.  Although I have not worked there since the minimum wage came into force, part time staff were paid more then, than the minimum wage is now.


----------



## Sunnyboy (1 Dec 2006)

Megan said:


> Sorry spelling mistake. Should read "exfoliating gloves".


 

I'm still lost. Why would you wear gloves in the shower.


----------



## Brianp (1 Dec 2006)

its what girls do! to get that shiny and smooth skin


----------



## liteweight (3 Dec 2006)

Sunnyboy said:


> I'm still lost. Why would you wear gloves in the shower.



The gloves are mildly abrasive and remove the top layer of skin, leaving you soft and shiny!


----------



## june (3 Dec 2006)

not only that but you feel very invigorated as gloves that feel like sandpaper get the circulation going! why don't you get yourself a pair in the body shop?


----------



## SineWave (3 Dec 2006)

I think it's down to etiquette and convention. The lady having the full wash was probably not aware that it was outside the norm. What's the big deal?

As a comparison, have a friend who recounted some years ago about the time he and his colleague received their first "capitalist" salary in Moscow. While downtown they decided to go for a full paid-for haircut as a treat. The hairdresser directed him to the sinks for the hairwash. My friend who was having a dry cut then heard alot of commotion. His colleague was on his knees on the chair washing his own hair!


----------



## Megan (4 Dec 2006)

Ancutza said:


> Can't really see the harm in what she did unless she had her kit off in which case surely indecency rules laws apply.


 
She was in her Birthday Suit. The shower was in full view of anybody using the swimming pool or the sauna .That is why I complained.


----------



## DonKing (4 Dec 2006)

Where is this pool? I'd have to see for myself to form an opinion!


----------



## podgerodge (4 Dec 2006)

What day was it?  What time was it?  You really need to provide more information on this!


----------



## Megan (4 Dec 2006)

podgerodge said:


> What day was it?  What time was it?  You really need to provide more information on this!



It was last Wednesday around 7pm. I am not going to name the pool as it is a small town and the pool is only used by the local people so this girl would be well aware  what the different showers are for. I think she may feel should  she can do this as she is friendly with the staff there.


----------



## howareya (5 Dec 2006)

I can go one worse than that.  I was disgusted to go past two ladies shaving their underarm in the showers before going into the pool and they shared razors.  I nearly vomited.  Needless to say i've stayed away from that place since.


----------



## howareya (5 Dec 2006)

Yorky said:


> This sounds like exhibitionism to me. What age group was the person in? You should make a complaint to the Gardai as it would have been classed as indecent exposure.


 
i think this s going a bit far.

Maybe the girl didn't realise she was in full view of the pool.  Maybe she is just comfortable with herself and it is not her fault that you (original poster) is not comfortable with her nakedness.  Now in saying that there is a time and a place for everything and a public swimming pool is not the place in my opinion


----------



## Megan (5 Dec 2006)

howareya said:


> i think this s going a bit far.
> 
> Maybe the girl didn't realise she was in full view of the pool. Maybe she is just comfortable with herself and it is not her fault that you (original poster) is not comfortable with her nakedness. Now in saying that there is a time and a place for everything and a public swimming pool is not the place in my opinion


 
I am pretty sure she would know that she was in full view of the pool as the pool is directly in front of the shower. It goes without saying that she must be very comfortable with her nakedness or she wouldnt be showering where she was. I have no problem with her nakedness or indeed with my own but I do think there is a time and place for everything. I am not the only person there that made a compalint.
Regarding the other post re: women shaving their underarms - I wouldnt have a problem with that as they were in the changing room area. You said in your post they shared razors - did you mean they shared one razor? Even if they did thats their business I suppose or did they ask you to share with them.


----------



## Megan (5 Dec 2006)

Yorky said:


> This sounds like exhibitionism to me. What age group was the person in? You should make a complaint to the Gardai as it would have been classed as indecent exposure.


 
She was about 20 to 25.


----------



## Marie M (5 Dec 2006)

My scandinavian/eastern european friends do this, and they find it quite weird that down in my local gym while they and their friends stand around chatting naked,  us Irish struggle to get dressed under layers of towels.


----------



## Megan (5 Dec 2006)

Marie M said:


> My scandinavian/eastern european friends do this, and they find it quite weird that down in my local gym while they and their friends stand around chatting naked, us Irish struggle to get dressed under layers of towels.


 
Do they do it in the public area of a swimming pool? I have a french friend and she also goes naked  - but in the ladies changing rooms. I dont have any problem with this.


----------



## annR (5 Dec 2006)

I don't have a problem with nakedness in changing rooms either but this is entirely different.  If it was a man they'd be arrested.  

Even in places like Germany where they have lots of naked people in changing rooms and nudist colonies etc I don't think the situation the OP describes would be acceptable.

So what happened then?  Did one of the pool attendents have to have a word with her?  Might be a bit harsh to call the cops.


----------



## ajapale (5 Dec 2006)

In Tralee "Waterworld" has communal changing rooms for both sexes. In addition the local authority pool was retrofitted recently with communal changing rooms. This is altogether a more civilised way to do business as you can look after both boys and girls in the changing area. The only problem is that everyone likes the wheelchair showers and changing cubicles as the normal ones are quite small.


----------



## Joe1234 (5 Dec 2006)

Yorky said:


> Precisely. I have witnessed mothers poking their heads around male changing room doors to see if their son is ready and having a good gawp at the naked men in the process.



I have witnessed mothers actually going into the male changing rooms.


----------



## money man (6 Dec 2006)

A couple of years ago i was in Finland at a Party in a three storey building which was basically a nightclub but more informal. (hard to describe but it was used by students for parties and served cheap drink and didnt have a cover charge think it was linked to students union) anywho on the third floor there was a sauna, steam room and jacuzzi. it was mad. the only item of clothing on the third floor was a watch. everyone was cool as anything about it. except me as i thought this was hilarious ....we are way too uptight here.best party ever.


----------



## Betsy Og (6 Dec 2006)

money man said:


> A couple of years ago i was in Finland at a Party in a three storey building which was basically a nightclub but more informal. (hard to describe but it was used by students for parties and served cheap drink and didnt have a cover charge think it was linked to students union) anywho on the third floor there was a sauna, steam room and jacuzzi. it was mad. the only item of clothing on the third floor was a watch. everyone was cool as anything about it. except me as i thought this was hilarious ....we are way too uptight here.best party ever.


 
Did you have any issues .... errr, tempering your enthuasiasm?, or what if the heating was on low  !!


----------



## Megan (6 Dec 2006)

From you post Money Man you must be uptight about it to seeing that you were the only one with clothes on. I am sure there were no children present (or I hope there werent). My orginial post was about a public swimming pool where both adults and children use.


----------



## annR (6 Dec 2006)

Yorky said:


> Precisely. I have witnessed mothers poking their heads around male changing room doors to see if their son is ready and having a good gawp at the naked men in the process. One or two men took umbridge with the woman which she balked at and went on to tell her friends 'how pathetic men can be'.
> 
> If a man was to do likewise there would be a screaming fit, physical intervention from the staff, police called, arrest made and an ensuing prosecution.
> 
> Welcome to equality Ireland....


 
I don't think anyone should have to deal with members of the opposite sex intruding into changing rooms, and privacy being violated, and those mothers are wrong.  However what other way do they have of knowing if their son is ok or ready to go etc.
 In terms of screaming fits and police etc we live in the real world and unfortunately there are reasons why a man trying to get a look at naked women might be perceived as a more of a threat to personal safety than the other way round.  
Totally off topic and will probably start off a round of comments but sure that's what this board is for


----------



## Ham Slicer (6 Dec 2006)

annR said:


> However what other way do they have of knowing if their son is ok or ready to go etc.



I'll think of that the next time I'm waiting for a female friend to come out of a changing room.


----------



## Sunny (6 Dec 2006)

annR said:


> However what other way do they have of knowing if their son is ok or ready to go etc.


 
The same way that fathers are expected to find out if their daughter is ok or ready.


----------



## scuby (6 Dec 2006)

Marie M said:


> My scandinavian/eastern european friends do this, and they find it quite weird that down in my local gym while they and their friends stand around chatting naked,  *us Irish struggle to get dressed under layers of towels*.


......
typical irish people...


----------



## Joe1234 (6 Dec 2006)

annR said:


> However what other way do they have of knowing if their son is ok or ready to go etc.


Ask a male member of staff to go in to make sure??  When I worked in a swimming pool, I was asked that countless times.


----------



## z107 (10 Dec 2006)

> She was in her Birthday Suit. The shower was in full view of anybody using the swimming pool or the sauna



This thread is useless without pics!


----------



## franmac (11 Dec 2006)

Very funny


----------



## Megan (11 Dec 2006)

umop3p!sdn said:


> This thread is useless without pics!



I think you will have do without the photos.
Since I posed this post, I have found out that the girl in question was actually a member of staff at the pool and the attitude there was we can do what we like. I won't be going back there.


----------



## Seagull (12 Dec 2006)

I would escalate this all the way up the management ladder. She might just find she's not staff there much longer.


----------



## Johnny1 (25 Feb 2007)

I was back in ballybunnion about 12 years ago on a lovely sunny day, I went down to the beach it was packed with people. I sat down in front of this family that were enjoying the sun, the daughters aged about 6 wanted to go paddling so the grandfather decided to take them down to the waterfront he decided that he would change into his swimming trunks beforehand so he proceded to change showing his This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language to all and sundry God help the people that were in front of him. He put on his trunks took his granddaughters down paddling did the same himself for about five minutes then they came back to the rest of the family here we go again he went through the changing process again only problem was he put his underpants on inside out showing off a brown streak (skidmark) then to make matters worse he lid face down on the sand. This story is not ficton it really happened.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Feb 2007)

Johnny1 said:


> he decided that he would change into his swimming trunks beforehand so he proceded to change showing his This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language to all and sundry God help the people that were in front of him.


Why didn't you/they just look elsewhere?


----------



## liteweight (25 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Why didn't you/they just look elsewhere?



Ah you couldn't! It's one of those hynotic moments...don't want to see, can't look away!


----------



## Guest127 (25 Feb 2007)

Johnny1 said:


> changing process again only problem was he put his underpants on inside out showing off a brown streak (skidmark) then to make matters worse he lid face down on the sand.


 
wet myself 

maybe wellington was right.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Feb 2007)

liteweight said:


> Ah you couldn't! It's one of those hynotic moments...don't want to see, can't look away!


I suppose there must've been some craic to it.


----------



## danaforever (25 Feb 2007)

have never laughed so much into my cornflakes, very funny, thank you for that!


----------



## liteweight (25 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I suppose there must've been some craic to it.



As outlined by the skidmark no doubt!


----------



## Johnny1 (25 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Why didn't you/they just look elsewhere?


And miss the show believe me it was entertaining, after he went through that process his daughter or son and their spouse walked away, they saw him in his stained attire had a good laugh and kept on walking.


----------

